# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  vratila sam se...bez curice

## Nikiva

vratila sam se iz njemačke prije par sati.ukratko: morala sam naći odvjetnika koji će preuzeti sve moje papire i dostaviti tom sucu koji je donio onu odluku da moj bivši ima pravo odlučivanja o boravku djeteta.tog gada sam zvala i rekla mu da ću doći po malu pa mi je rekao da mi ju neda ni da ju vidim.nisam išla tamo jer ne želim njoj radit dodatne traume.samo smo se provozli par puta uz kuću.(srce mi je puklo skoro-bila sam par metra od nje, a nisam ju vidla).
uglavnom odvjetnik u ponedjeljak ide kod tog suca i dat mu sve papire i tražiti će ga da žurno donese novu odluku.
i samo moram pohvaliti tamo našeg konzula, on mi je puno pomogao.
i sad opet moram čekati.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
i imam još jedno pitanje.s obzirom da je hr sud donio privremenu mjeru da će dijete do konačne odluke suda živjeti sa majkom, a on nema za to vrijeme pravo viđanja i naš sud nije priznao njemačku odluku(naravno), šta ja još mogu tu kod nas pokrenut?
da li ga mogu kazneno gonit ili kaj?jer on ne poštuje odluku našeg suda
pozdrav svima   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Njojza

grozno  :/ 
ja se ne razumijem u pravo, ali ti saljem puse izdrzilice i zelim da sto prije zagrlis svoje sunce   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

imamo pravobraniteljicu za djecu konacno
jesi probala pisat na taj ured?

evo ti mejl na kojem sam ja s njima komunicirala: info@pravobraniteljzadjecu.hr

----------


## Nikiva

> imamo pravobraniteljicu za djecu konacno
> jesi probala pisat na taj ured?
> 
> evo ti mejl na kojem sam ja s njima komunicirala: info@pravobraniteljzadjecu.hr


zvala sam ja njih prije nekih 3 tjedna, žena je bila ljubazna ali mi baš nije puno mogla pomoć(imala sam osjećaj sa kužim u sve više od nje-nažalost). :? 
istina je da su se od tad neke stvari promijenile, ali...
s obzirom da mi niti tad nije znala puno reći, iskreno sumnjam da bude sad znala.
ali budem probala,ništa me ne košta

tak sam tužna opet,,,a tak sam se veselila da ju budem vratila doma

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

> s obzirom da mi niti tad nije znala puno reći, iskreno sumnjam da bude sad znala.


mukica je htjela reci da od jucer napokon ponovo imamo pravobraniteljicu, ti si pricala tada s nekim iz ureda pravobranitelja za djecu, ali jucer je sabor imenovao novu praobraniteljicu. 
zelim ti srecu i da ste sto prije zajedno   :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

> Nikiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s obzirom da mi niti tad nije znala puno reći, iskreno sumnjam da bude sad znala.
> 
> 
> mukica je htjela reci da od jucer napokon ponovo imamo pravobraniteljicu, ti si pricala tada s nekim iz ureda pravobranitelja za djecu, ali jucer je sabor imenovao novu praobraniteljicu. 
> zelim ti srecu i da ste sto prije zajedno


aha..ond abudem probala doći sa njom u kontakt

i hvala   :Sad:

----------


## egemama

Nikva jako mi je zao, ocekivala sam sretne vijesti na tvom topicu  :Sad: 

izdrzi jos malo, ja se stvarno nadam da ce tvoja curica vrlo uskoro biti s tobom.

----------


## Mirta30

grozno, ali držim fige da uskoro budete zajedno  8)

----------


## Nikiva

ma i ja sam se nadala,,i opet se nadam
možda bude idući tjedan sve gotovo
 :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

ako je tvoj muž hrvatski državljan, mislim da mora priznavati odluke hrvatskog suda. 

žao mi je, ali vjeruj da će sve biti dobro!   :Love:

----------


## tweety

vec se sto puta vracam na ovaj topic i trazim nacin da se izrazim .....i ne mogu.
samo   :Kiss:   od mene u nedostatku iceg pametnijeg
 :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

> ako je tvoj muž hrvatski državljan, mislim da mora priznavati odluke hrvatskog suda. 
> 
> žao mi je, ali vjeruj da će sve biti dobro!


nije više državljanin hr.
ali pošto se upustio u to suđenje(na zadnja 3 ročišta je poslao svog odvjetnika),to znači da je definitivno naš sud nadležan za naš slučaj.
največi je problem nastao jer on nije na njemačkom sudu rekao da se naša parnica vodi na sudu u hr.d aje to rekao ovi mu naravno nebi dali tu odluku.to mi je rekao tamo i odvjetnik.s
sve će biti brzo riješeno ako taj sudac bude uzeo moje papire u ruke i poništio tu odluku
nadam se i molim se   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nikiva

> vec se sto puta vracam na ovaj topic i trazim nacin da se izrazim .....i ne mogu.
> samo    od mene u nedostatku iceg pametnijeg


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## kiki31

Nadam se da će se sve dobro i brzo završiti,držim fige da tvoja mišica što prije bude u tvom zagrljaju  :Heart: .

----------


## trinity

nikiva, zao mi je, bas sam se nadala da ces se vratiti s malenom
evo sad drzim palceve da se njemci malo trznu i sta prije poniste prethodnu odluku i da ti se curica vrati kuci

----------


## ninochka

jako mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  ako misliš da ti mogu pomoći, javi se. ne bi bilo prvi put da se službe pokrenu tek nakon nogom u guzicu javno

----------


## Nikiva

> nikiva, zao mi je, bas sam se nadala da ces se vratiti s malenom
> evo sad drzim palceve da se njemci malo trznu i sta prije poniste prethodnu odluku i da ti se curica vrati kuci


ja vjerujem da budu.kak su njemu tak žurno donjeli tu odluku nadam se da će ju tak i žurno poništit.
i rekli su mi tam kad se ustanovi da su mu oni donjeli odluku na temelju njegovih laži, da bu naj...
ma nek naj... kak got hoće samo da se meni moje zlato vrati doma.
danas mi je na telefon rekla da joj je reko njen tata da sam ju ja htjela ukrast pa da su se oni sakrili nekam.KATASTROFA.
trebala bi ga tužit za psihičko zlostavljanje dijeteta.
jadno moje dijete-kakvog tatu ima.užas

 :Sad:

----------


## tweety

> trebala bi ga tužit za psihičko zlostavljanje dijeteta.
> jadno moje dijete-kakvog tatu ima.užas


DA TREBALA BI!!!
isto kao i naglasiti da je lagao na sudu i da zbog toga mora snositi poljedice

----------


## mamma san

Potpisujem Tweety...

I Nikiva, uopće si ne mogu pojmiti tvoju bol...prestrašna je! Iskreno se nadam da će tvoja curica brzo doći doma..  :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

> Potpisujem Tweety...
> 
> I Nikiva, uopće si ne mogu pojmiti tvoju bol...prestrašna je! Iskreno se nadam da će tvoja curica brzo doći doma..


ovo kaj proživljavam zadnjih dva i pol mjeseca nebi poželjela zaista nikome.a k tome imam malu bebu od isto tolko starosti koju dojim- naravno.čudim se da opće imam mlijeka nakon sveg.17.1. sam rodila,a 18 sam saznala da ju neće vratiti doma.sva sreća kaj mi je beba super.već sam ga dva puta vukla sa sobom u njemačku-do tamo ima 1200 km.
neznam-nisam pametna više.ako ne kod nas,mogla bi ga u njemačkoj strpati u zatvor-al kak da ja to objasnim svom djetetu.ja nju volim najviše na svijetu i poštujem njezine osjećaje i potrebe za razliku od njega.da nije tak nebi ju sigurno nikada pustila kod njega u njemačku.
a najviše me od sveg boli to kaj je on to sve namjerno napravio i to u momentu kad sam ja rodila.al nisam bitna ja,nego to kaj je on njoj namjerno onemogučio da bude tu kad joj se rodio braco kojeg je čekala 9 mjeseci.užas-nikada mu to neću zaboraviti-GAD
 :Sad:

----------


## Mala

joj čitam sve ovo i ne mogu vjerovati   :Sad:  

rekla sam ti sve na pp

šaljem ti tonu vibri da sve što brže dođe na svoje i da vas dvije napokon budete zagrljene   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Ja se svaki put čudim i ne vjerujem kakvih sve ljudi ima   :Crying or Very sad:  
Izdrži još malo, uvjerena sam da ćete ubrzo konačno biti zajedno   :Heart:

----------


## snorki

bas mi je zao  :Sad:  
Nego, jel sudski trazio i to drugo dijete :? 

nego, nedavno je bio slican slucaj.
Bosanskohercegovacki par koji je sa svojom kcerkicom zivio u Njemackoj se razveo, a sud je djevojcicu dodijelio majci. 

Medjutim, otac je malu bukvalno kidnapovao i sa oruzjem presao njemacku, austrijsku, slovenacku, hrvatsku i bosansku granicu. 
Granicne sluzbe su bile obavjestene o kidnapovanju, ali su ga preko granica samo pustale, jer je on prijetio oruzjem. Na kraju, kada ju je odveo u kucu svojih roditelja, uhapsila ga je bh. policija. 
Valjda je takav dogovor bio izmedju drzava da ga u Bosni uhapse. 
Zadugo je mala bila kod njega u Bosni, iako njemu nije dodjeljeno starateljstvo. 
I jako me interesuje kako funkcionisu ovakvi, ako smijem reci "medjudrzavni"procesi.

----------


## Nikiva

> bas mi je zao  
> Nego, jel sudski trazio i to drugo dijete :? 
> 
> nego, nedavno je bio slican slucaj.
> Bosanskohercegovacki par koji je sa svojom kcerkicom zivio u Njemackoj se razveo, a sud je djevojcicu dodijelio majci. 
> 
> Medjutim, otac je malu bukvalno kidnapovao i sa oruzjem presao njemacku, austrijsku, slovenacku, hrvatsku i bosansku granicu. 
> Granicne sluzbe su bile obavjestene o kidnapovanju, ali su ga preko granica samo pustale, jer je on prijetio oruzjem. Na kraju, kada ju je odveo u kucu svojih roditelja, uhapsila ga je bh. policija. 
> Valjda je takav dogovor bio izmedju drzava da ga u Bosni uhapse. 
> ...


znam za taj slučaj.problem je taj kaj su sad dva suda it dvije države donjele odluku.njemački sud nije znao da se mi tu razvodimo jer im ovaj to naravno nije rekao.da im je rekao sud mu uopće ne bi donio tu odluku jer je nadležan sud u hr pošto je tu sve pokrenuto.i sad ja tamo moram to dokazat.i kad njemački sud poništi tu odluku biti će sve riješeno.nadam se da to bude idući tjedan.odvjetnik moj tamo već sutra ide na taj sud pa ću sutra već znati neku informaciju

----------


## Nikiva

[quote="snorki"]bas mi je zao  :Sad:  
Nego, jel sudski trazio i to drugo dijete :? 

on nije otac mog tog drugog djeteta

----------


## tweety

> Granicne sluzbe su bile obavjestene o kidnapovanju, ali su ga preko granica samo pustale, jer je on prijetio oruzjem.


meni ovo zvuci nevjerojatno!

----------


## stray_cat

> snorki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Granicne sluzbe su bile obavjestene o kidnapovanju, ali su ga preko granica samo pustale, jer je on prijetio oruzjem.
> 
> 
> meni ovo zvuci nevjerojatno!


poslje je taj tip (tata) dao objasnjenje da je oteo curicu zbog toga sto je majcin novi partner pred djetetom hopsao okolo polugol i da je on poceo sumnjati u zlostavljanje i da nije znao sto bi drugo napravio

i ako niste primjetili nakon toga se nista vise nije povlacilo po novinama

----------


## tanjic

Nikiva, nadam se da će se sve brzo i pozitivno riješiti za tebe i tvoju curicu! Šaljem ti dobre vibre, na kraju ipak uvijek pravda pobijedi  :D !

----------


## buby

molim Boga da ti vrate tvoje zlato.
njega treba iza rešetaka!
šaljem ti   :Love:  da izdržiš sve ovo. čuvaj i to malo srčeko

----------


## snorki

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  snorki prvotno napisa
> ...


Stray, mislim da je curica jos kod njega. 
MM je iz istok kraja, pa znam da su mi pricali... E sad, ja nisam dugo bila u Bosni, pa ne znam sta se desavalo.

----------


## MajaMajica

Nikiva   :Heart:  , zaista se nadam da će te svi uskoro biti zajedno i sretni

----------


## Sanja

Nikiva, mislim na vas i držim fige da što prije budete zajedno.   :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

cure hvala vam svima od srca na podršci 
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------

Joooooooooooj...nema me par dana i vidi što se sve izdešava...  :Sad:  

Ovako, zovi našu policiju _014563111_, oni ti moraju moći dati nekakav kontakt za Interpol (sad sam tražila - mi nemamo ovdje područni ured, ali znam da naši s njima uredno surađuju), i neka ti kažu koja je konkretno procedura...

Ako je odvjetnik predao papire, sudac mora bit svjestan da je to puno kompliciranije nego je mislio, i dužan je poštivati odluku našeg suda jer je parnica prvo pokrenuta ovdje, i to daleko prije nego je TBM odlučio tražiti dozvolu boravka za malenu...

Plus što bi TBM mogao imati opakih problema zbog laganja sudu  :Mad:  i iskreno se nadam da će ga gonit zbog toga...može čak izgubit i državljanstvo...

I kad ponovo odeš tamo, nemoj zvat kretena i najavljivat mu se - imaš sudsku odluku, imat ćeš (nadam se) i njemačku promjenu, neka netko iz policije ide s tobom, nabavi nalog i pičite tamo na prepad.

On je prije 3 godine morao birati koje će državljanstvo zadržati jer je postalo nemoguće da ima oba...Njemci jako vole takve  :Mad:  Čisto sumnjam da će pružit neki otpor kad mu se pojave službenici na vratima.

----------


## mamma san

Nikiva, slušaj Anči....  :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

> Joooooooooooj...nema me par dana i vidi što se sve izdešava...  
> 
> Ovako, zovi našu policiju _014563111_, oni ti moraju moći dati nekakav kontakt za Interpol (sad sam tražila - mi nemamo ovdje područni ured, ali znam da naši s njima uredno surađuju), i neka ti kažu koja je konkretno procedura...
> 
> Ako je odvjetnik predao papire, sudac mora bit svjestan da je to puno kompliciranije nego je mislio, i dužan je poštivati odluku našeg suda jer je parnica prvo pokrenuta ovdje, i to daleko prije nego je TBM odlučio tražiti dozvolu boravka za malenu...
> 
> Plus što bi TBM mogao imati opakih problema zbog laganja sudu  i iskreno se nadam da će ga gonit zbog toga...može čak izgubit i državljanstvo...
> 
> I kad ponovo odeš tamo, nemoj zvat kretena i najavljivat mu se - imaš sudsku odluku, imat ćeš (nadam se) i njemačku promjenu, neka netko iz policije ide s tobom, nabavi nalog i pičite tamo na prepad.
> ...


tak je.sve je to točno.i odvjetnik tam mi je rekao da sam u pravu,samo treba tom sucu otvorit oči.jer postoji mogučnost da taj sudac se ogradi od sveg i pošalje nas na viši sud.mislim da ću danas znati neku inf...
pa se javim...  :Love:

----------

još nešto - kontaktiraj njemački CZSS, pitaj konzula neka ti da kontakt i neka ih on isto nazove...

I poveži ih s odvjetnikom...neka sve laži TBMa podastre i njima, uz papirologiju od ovog i njihovog suda...

Puno sreće ti želim  :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

> još nešto - kontaktiraj njemački CZSS, pitaj konzula neka ti da kontakt i neka ih on isto nazove...
> 
> I poveži ih s odvjetnikom...neka sve laži TBMa podastre i njima, uz papirologiju od ovog i njihovog suda...
> 
> Puno sreće ti želim


bila sam tamo i oni su mi rekli da mi nemogu po0moći dok ne pobijem tu njegovu odluku na sudu.i sad sam ja tam odvjetniku ostavila sve moguće papire koki su prevedeni na njemački i on ih bude dao sucu.a u tim papirima sve piše i jasno se vidi da je lagao i to masno.
i ostavila sam ovu našu odluku koju sam isto prevele gdje je sutkinja odlično dala obrazloženje zašto je tako odlučila i zašto naši ne priznaju tu njemačku odluku

----------


## Nikiva

uglavnom...kontaktirao je odvjetnik toga suca..to je neki selski sudac koji je tek sad shvatio u kaj se upustio i on nemože poništiti tu odluku nego to mora na viši sud
e sad opet moram čekat...nadam se ne predugo    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mala

joj Nikiva   :Crying or Very sad:  

nadam se da će se sve završiti što prije

----------


## mamma san

Nikiva...joj ne znam ....prestrašno...

Možda da opet zamolite konzula, kad se napravi podnesak za viši sud, da urigira za brže rješavanja....

Uglavnom, molim te nemoj da te primi malodušnost....tvoja curka će doći doma...  :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

> Nikiva...joj ne znam ....prestrašno...
> 
> Možda da opet zamolite konzula, kad se napravi podnesak za viši sud, da urigira za brže rješavanja....
> 
> Uglavnom, molim te nemoj da te primi malodušnost....tvoja curka će doći doma...



konzul je zaista napravio sve kaj je mogao..i ono kaj nije smio.zahvalna sam mu od srca,jer da nema njega niš nebi tam riješila
a moj odvjetnik tamo je rekao da čim sazna kod kojeg suca će to doći u ruke da će ga odma nazvati i objasniti mu situaciju i da odma poništi tu odluku jer njemački sud nije uopće nadležan.

idući ponedjeljak idem tamo jer joj je rođendan,valjda ju ovaj bezobraznik neće opet nekam sakrit   :Sad:

----------


## Linea

Draga Nikiva, 
ovu strahotu sam pocela pratiti i ne mogu pronaci rijeci koje bi opisale sta osjecam   :Crying or Very sad:  
jako mi je zao    :Heart:  
Eh, kuma MM-a radi u Interpolu u Bosni.. ako hoces mogu nabaviti neki broj odjela Interpola u hrvatskoj i u njemackoj preko nje
Zainteresovana? 
Mogu pitati nju kako oni mogu pomoci, mislim Interpol... 
Ganjaj sudski, ali ako se lica iz Interpola ukljuce, mozda se i sudstvo a i on malo preplase... ko zna....   :Sad:

----------

> Nego, jel sudski trazio i to drugo dijete :?


Vidim da na ovo nitko nije odgovorio...

Ne može tražiti drugo dijete jer je to dijete Nikiva rodila u braku s novim mužem...Na sreću...

Linea, Interpol joj može pomoći utoliko što je odluka donesena u njenu korist kod nas, i u globalu slučaj na spada ni u jurisdikciju hrvatske ni njemačke policije.

Meni sad nešto drugo nije jasno...

Nikiva...TBM je tražio i dobio dozvolu boravka za dijete...

To NIJE skrbništvo, ona sad samo ima dozvolu da privremeno može biti u Njemačkoj...

Prema tome ja mislim da ti uopće ne moraš čekat neku odluku suda tamo, jer TI crno na bijelo imaš papir da je dijete povjereno TEBI...

Što znači da bez obzira na to što ona ima pravo boravka tamo, on je i dalje ilegalno drži po bilo čijem zakonu...nema se tu što ići na viši sud.

Daj zovi barem odvjetnika opet, ako ne i konzula, i spomeni to, jer u pravilu mislim da ti sad trebaš njemu na vrata s policijom i socijalnom službom u pratnji, oni moraju imat nalog, ali samo za upad, i odi po svoje dijete...

----------


## Nikiva

> snorki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nego, jel sudski trazio i to drugo dijete :?
> 
> 
> Vidim da na ovo nitko nije odgovorio...
> 
> Ne može tražiti drugo dijete jer je to dijete Nikiva rodila u braku s novim mužem...Na sreću...
> ...


da, on ima odluku da može odlučiti di će dijete boraviti a ja imam odluku o privremenom skrbništvu...
pa mi smo svima pokazali te dvije odluke i svi su rekli da prvo moramo pobiti odnosno poništiti tu njemačku odluku.
e sad zakaj, ne kužim ni ja, nema mi uopće tu logike

----------


## Nikiva

> snorki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nego, jel sudski trazio i to drugo dijete :?
> 
> 
> Vidim da na ovo nitko nije odgovorio...
> 
> Ne može tražiti drugo dijete jer je to dijete Nikiva rodila u braku s novim mužem...Na sreću...
> ...


da, on ima odluku da može odlučiti di će dijete boraviti a ja imam odluku o privremenom skrbništvu...
pa mi smo svima pokazali te dvije odluke i svi su rekli da prvo moramo pobiti odnosno poništiti tu njemačku odluku.
e sad zakaj, ne kužim ni ja, nema mi uopće tu logike

----------


## egemama

nikva, ne javljam se komentarima jer se u pravne stvari nista ne kuzim, ali samo da znas da cesto mislim na tebe i jedva cekam happy end   :Love:

----------


## Linea

Nikiva, ponuda i dalje stoji... kad zatreba zovemo kumu   :Wink:  
Mozda nam moze pomoci sa par brojeva u hrvatskoj ili njemackoj, gdje mozes dobiti konkretnu pomoc.. mozda... 
 :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

> Nikiva, ponuda i dalje stoji... kad zatreba zovemo kumu   
> Mozda nam moze pomoci sa par brojeva u hrvatskoj ili njemackoj, gdje mozes dobiti konkretnu pomoc.. mozda...



naravno..svaku pomoć primam objeručke 

i hvala puno   :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

u ponedjeljak idem za njemačku držite mi fige...više se ne vračam bez nje

 :Love:

----------


## ninochka

sretno   :Love:

----------


## bdina

držim fige!!!

----------


## bdina

Pa, svaki dan se ponovno rastužim što još nema odgovora. Nikiva, ima li dobrih vijesti?

----------


## yasmin

nestrpljivo pratim ovaj topic, javi se!  :Love:

----------


## lucky day

procitala sam u dahu i srce mi se slama...
meni luka zna neopisivo faliti kad smo na par sati razdvojeni...

nikiva, 
siguran sam da ces biti ponovno sasvojim zlatom - boris se kao lavica...

a mozda ste vec zajedno,pa uzivate?

----------


## Mala

> nestrpljivo pratim ovaj topic, javi se!


  :Love:

----------


## buby

Nikiva? što se događa, da li je tvoja   :Saint:  sa tobom?

----------


## puros

joj, kako mi je ovo teško palo. daj javi nam se čim stigneš   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Nikiva?? Što se zbiva?

----------


## Nikiva

evo me dragi moji...u njema;koj sam od proslog utorka..nju jos nisam vidla jer nije dao on..ali
konacno sve ide kraju..sudac njegov je ponistio svoju odluku i sad je to preuzelo drzavno odvjetnistvo i iducih par dana ce se to rijesit jer ce policija mu pozvonit na vrata..sad to tretiraju kao otmicu..tjesi me samo to kaj sve ide kraju..
obecajem detaljno izvjesce kad se vratim

poydrav svima i   :Love:

----------


## Vrijeska

želim skori završetak ove drame i da se tvoja djevojčica nađe što prije u tvom zagrljaju!  :Love:

----------


## Samoborka

:Love:

----------


## maslacak1

:Love:

----------


## lucky day

:Love:  za jos malo srece da ste sto prije zajedno...

al ce ga TBM nadrapati...

----------


## Mala

:Love:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Love:   Drži se!

----------


## bdina

:Love:   Držim fige za happy ending.

----------


## VedranaV

Ajme, ovo traje cijelu vječnost  :Sad: . I ja vibram da što prije ti i tvoja malena što prije budete skupa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## mamma san

Ajme samo da se što prije stvar riješi! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kakvi su to šokovi za to malo dijete...  :Sad:

----------


## MIJA 32

Nadam se da će se uskoro sve riješiti i da će tvoja curica biti u tvom naručju  :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

evo me opet malo..jos sam tu i cekam.naravno kacio me vikend plus neradni dan...no vec sam navikla da kod mene nejde nista brzo ni jednostavno..
danas cu znati koji inf vise.barem to kolko ima treba da naprave to rijesenje odnosno nalog.jer kad imam to u rukama odem na policiju i oni samnom po nju..i nadam se samo da to sve nece ostaviti nekog prevelikog traga na njoj.iskereno se to nadam.
saljem vam puno   :Love:   i javim se cim budem imala neku informaciju vise.
cujemo se   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

:Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mamma san

vibram Nikiva   :Heart:   ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## buby

~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

> danas cu znati koji inf vise.barem to kolko ima treba da naprave to rijesenje odnosno nalog.jer kad imam to u rukama odem na policiju i oni samnom po nju..


nadam se da su brzi... 
a ona ce uz tvoju (vasu) ljubav i paznju ,sigurna sam,biti ok...
snazna si ti zena a ne pada jabuka daleko od stabla...  :Wink:  
drzi(te) se...

----------


## Nikiva

jos nis neznam..jer neznaju ni oni..katastrofa   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lucky day

ma daaaj!
ne vjerujem kako mogu tako otezati stvar a radi se o djetetu..
drzi se,nikiva...
 :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

> ma daaaj!
> ne vjerujem kako mogu tako otezati stvar a radi se o djetetu..
> drzi se,nikiva...


neznam ni ja..tak ko da je neko ukrao 20 dkg salame pa nije hitno...
al ocito smo mi njima samo jedan broj spisa u nizu...   :Sad:

----------


## MajaMajica

nikiva moja, to stvarno više nije normalno..svaka ti čast kako se držiš..
stvarno ne mogu dočekat trenutak da čujem lijepu vijest   :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

i ti sad moras cekati da se oni smisle kad ce ti pomoci...

pada mi na pamet da im zaprijetis,ali samo zaprijetis, da ces pozvati medije (ma joj nisam sigurna da je to dobra ideja, ne zbog male jer to ionako ne bi napravila ,nego vjerojatno moras paziti da ostanes u dobrim odnosima sa policijom tamo...) ...

drzi se...
jos malo pa gotovo...  :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

> i ti sad moras cekati da se oni smisle kad ce ti pomoci...
> 
> pada mi na pamet da im zaprijetis,ali samo zaprijetis, da ces pozvati medije (ma joj nisam sigurna da je to dobra ideja, ne zbog male jer to ionako ne bi napravila ,nego vjerojatno moras paziti da ostanes u dobrim odnosima sa policijom tamo...) ...
> 
> drzi se...
> jos malo pa gotovo...


i meni svasta pada na pamet..ali..ak sam do sad izdrzala budem i jos malo..
al jos nis neznam tocno i to me ubija

----------


## trinity

virkam i cekam dobre vijesti sto prije...

----------


## Nikiva

nemam rijeci da se izrazim..
sudac je napravio termin za mjesec dana kada ce napravit to kaj treba napravit-napisat par recenica..
ja sam misla da je nasa drzava u banani,ali ovo je nezamislivo..
neznam kaj da vam velim, nisam ni sama pametna 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Amalthea

Ma, ne mogu vjerovati! Pa zar nitko ne razmišlja o tome kako je djevojčici?  :shock: 

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nikiva

> Ma, ne mogu vjerovati! Pa zar nitko ne razmišlja o tome kako je djevojčici?  :shock:


ocito ne..da itko razmislja sigurno se ne bi takve stvari dogadale...bar ne na taj nacin i toliko

ne da sam u komi, nego nemrem vise ni mislit

----------


## Bomballurina

Budi hrabra!   :Heart:

----------


## hildegard

ma daj, ne mogu vjerovati  :/

----------


## lucky day

ne mogu vjerovati!!
zar ti ljudi nemaju srca?.. zar nitko od tih ljudi nema dijete?.. 

nikiva, drzi se! 
puno   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

nikiva drži se...  :Heart:

----------


## Pliska

To stvarno nije normalono.

Drži se!  :Love:

----------


## trinity

koma  :Sad: 
palac dolje za njihovo pravosudje

----------


## Arwen

nemogu vjerovat da se takvo nešto može događat
drži se  :Heart:

----------


## buby

:Mad:  
drzi se  :Love:

----------


## pcelica

Baš mi je žao.

----------


## yasmin

Užas...
drž se!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Brunda

Ovo je nevjerojatno   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nikiva, izdrži   :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

Koma  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nikiva drži se  :Love:

----------


## jadro

:Sad:  

eto a mi uvijek mislimo da je vani bolje

----------


## Nikiva

ponovno sam doma..sve znate
idem gore opet kad se bude to rijesilo i zaista se vise ne vracam bez nje

pozdrav svima

----------


## tweety

meni to fakat nije jasno :? 
kako termin za mjesec dana! i ako pustimo skrbništvo na stranu (jer oni ne moraju to određivati) odluka tog suda je ništavna, ako postoji odluka našeg suda, zar ne ???
zašto policija ne može oduzeti oteto dijete bez odluke njihovog suda.pa imaš nostrificiranu od našeg???
mislim zbrakano sad sve pišem i ako ti se ne odgovara, sve ok ali uopće ne kužim

----------


## lucky day

ni meni nis nije jasno...
a ono sto mi je jasno je da se zbog sporosti sudova to obija na ledjima djeteta...
a kad ne platis racun - da vidis kak su brzi... gamad...

drzi se, nikiva  :Love:

----------


## jassi

joj ovo je koma. draga drzim fige tebi i tvom malom andjelu-sto prije da ti zaspi u narucju!!!  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

Fuj, fuj, fuj...

Nije me bilo i nisam imala pristup netu pa nisam ni gledala do večeras ima li novosti...

Pa ne mogu vjerovat da je zbog 5 minuta dijete prisiljeno čekat susret s mamom i bratom mjesec hebenih dana...

Nažalost, nemam više ni konkretnih savjeta, ni mogućnost uhvatit nekog drugog, mogu samo držat fige da se to konačno riješi na slijedećem ročištu...  :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

> Fuj, fuj, fuj...
> 
> Nije me bilo i nisam imala pristup netu pa nisam ni gledala do večeras ima li novosti...
> 
> Pa ne mogu vjerovat da je zbog 5 minuta dijete prisiljeno čekat susret s mamom i bratom mjesec hebenih dana...
> 
> Nažalost, nemam više ni konkretnih savjeta, ni mogućnost uhvatit nekog drugog, mogu samo držat fige da se to konačno riješi na slijedećem ročištu...



hvala Anci...i ja se nadam, ustvari vjerujem..  :Love:

----------


## buby

Nikiva, čekamo s tobom  :Love:

----------


## jassi

saljem ti   :Saint:   za tebe i tvojezlato.budi hrabra i ustrajna.mislim na tebe  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

> saljem ti    za tebe i tvojezlato.budi hrabra i ustrajna.mislim na tebe



joj svaki put mi se zasuze oci kad procitam ovak nekaj...hvala vam svima od   :Heart:

----------


## ninochka

užas. nadam se da ta jeza privodi kraju   :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

neznam kaj da točno napišem...prošao je i taj termin na sudu jučer.rekao mi je odvjetnik(preko posrednika) da je bio "ovaj" tamo,njegov odvjetnik,i tasm negdje njegova mamica(naravno) i moja curica..mislim sve mi je prestrašno..užas.uglavnom da skratim, ta sutkinja će 27.6 donjet tu hebenu odluku...
je neznam jel sam ja maloumna ili kaj, ali mi je nestvarno da neko može OTET djete,da državno odvjetništvo to prizna kao otmicu, pa da nakon toga se čeka termin na sudu mjesec i pol i onda ga još tam saslušavaju???
i nakon svega njoj treba 2 TJEDNA da to napiše??!!
pa ko je tu lud?
a kao njemačka je vrlo ažurna i misli na djecu
mislim da popizdiš   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## toma_06

nemam riječi, preprestrasno

 :Heart:

----------


## petrić

Stvarno mi je žao! Nadam se da će sve ubrzo završiti i postati samo gorka prošlost! Draga   :Love:

----------


## lucky day

e,pa stvarno nemam rijeci!!

drzi se jos malo...  :Love:

----------


## ninochka

izdrži   :Love:  nadam se da je to finalno pomicanje konačne odluke

----------


## buby

:Love:  ajde još malo
 :Evil or Very Mad:  za njih

----------


## jassi

isuse pa da ih zadavis.ja bi izasla u medije kod nas pa bi se mozda netko pomaknuo, zovi neko ministarstvo,kosoricu...ma ne znam,to je strasno. ja ti drzim fige. pa oni su zaita maloumni hebeni kreteni  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   mila nadam se najboljem za vas dvije. drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

hvala puno svima..
evo sutra letim gore i idem čekat..
ako se sad to ne riješi onda ću fakat nekog zadavit i stvarno izać sa pričom u javnost..
jer ovo više nije normalno   :Sad:

----------


## katajina

:Love:   Da se što prije vratiš sa najboljim vijestima!

----------


## tira

sretno   :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

ako se odlučiš za medije ja ti još stojim na usluzi.   :Love:  nadam se da neće trebati i da ćeš se vratiti sa curicom

----------


## Nikiva

> ako se odlučiš za medije ja ti još stojim na usluzi.   nadam se da neće trebati i da ćeš se vratiti sa curicom


hvala ninochka..
nadam se da mi neće trebat,ali u tom slučaju svakako se javljam
 :Love:

----------


## Bomballurina

Sretno! I javi nam se.  :Love:

----------


## aries24

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sretno!!!

----------


## Brunda

Sretno!

----------


## petrić

Sretno! Nadam se da ćeš poslije ovog puta otvoriti topic " napokon zajedno "!   :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

> Sretno! Nadam se da ćeš poslije ovog puta otvoriti topic " napokon zajedno "!


i ja i vibram za to svom snagom.
Drži se  :Love:

----------


## jassi

samo hrabro i sretno,nadam se da cu cuti o vasem zajednickom povratku  :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## Nikiva

evo me malo..
uglavnom dobila sam neki dan presudu da se moja curica mora vratiti samnom u hr,i sad naravno treba napravit ovrhu.kad je sve izgledalo da je konacno skoro pa gotovo, skuzili smo da u tom njegovom mjestu na sudu nema osobe koja zna napraviti svoj posao..
zadnja informacija koju imam je da oni moraju cekat da prode rok za zalbu pa ako se ovaj nebude zalio da ce onda ic samnom po nju..a ukoliko se zali,onda neznam...
ko da sam na divljem zapadu, a ne u njemackoj..
nemam vise rijeci..
zgroyena sam, ljuta i razocarana.
pitam se samo do kad ovak.. 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma san

prestrašno! prestrašno! prestrašno!!! 

ono što je najgore, on će se žaliti....  :Sad:  

kod nas obično presuda o ovrsi znači da žalba ne odgađa izvršenje, ili se varam?

u svakom slučaju, želim ti (puno) snage i tebi i tvojoj curici da ovo izdržite!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Ja ovo stvarno ne mogu vjerovati   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nadam se da je ovo što mama san kaže da žalba ne odgađa ovrhu točno i da ćeš ipak ubrzo dobiti svoju curicu.

----------


## petrić

Nikiva, žao mi je što mala još uvijek nije s tobom, no to je sada samo pitanje vremena. Jasno mi je da su ti sada i sekunde duge. U Hrvatskoj  rješenje suda nije pravomoćno i po njemu se ne može postupiti dok ne prođe rok za žalbu, a izgleda da je tako i u Njemačkoj. Želim ti puno strpljivosti i još uvijek čekam topic " ponovo zajedno "!   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

nikiva, jel to s rokom za zalbu (da odgadja izvrsenje presude) pise u presudi?   :/ sto kaze tvoja odvjetnica na to?

----------


## lucky day

grozno,ne mogu vjerovati  :Evil or Very Mad:  

a kako ti je kcerkica? imas li vijesti o njoj? jel ima sanse da ju vidis?

drzi se  :Love:

----------


## tweety

zavibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
 :Heart:

----------


## pepi

JAKO SI HRABRA!
DRŽI SE!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## buby

:Evil or Very Mad:  i oni će nama krojiti politiku, kako da uredimo državu (off topic)

ajde, još malo~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~ pa ćeš ljubiti svog   :Saint:

----------


## Nikiva

nisam ju vidla od 27.2.,a cula ju nisam od 17.4. jer mi neda ni da ju cujem.
veli odvjetnik da kad prode rok za zalbu da cemo ju moc uzet bez obzira na to da li ce se on zalit..a opet drugi pricaju drugo..
vjeruj te mi tu vam je ko u texasu.
nadam se da je moj odvjetnik u pravu i da cu je moc uzet kroz par dana.javim se sa prvim informacijama.
pusa svima

----------


## kate

nikiva  :Heart:  
Želim ti svu sreću i snagu ovoga svijeta

----------


## lucky day

vibram da ste za par dana zajedno
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Malo vibri i od mene da što prije zagliš svoju curicu

~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

ukoliko se on zali nemogu napravit nista dok zalba ne prode najvisi sud..mislim da poludis.i stalno iznova mu davaju neku sansu.pa ko je tu lud?
vise neznam kaj da velim.
ima fore do petka da se zali,ak se ne zali,super sve rijeseno.a ak se zali ja cu sama otic nekak po nju.cekat cu na cesti,valjda bude jednom izasla van.i uzet cu ju.nemoze mi niko nista.
a kaj je najgore od svega glupa sutkinja ima mogucnost napravit do da zalba ne odgada izvrsenje,ali ne zeli.krava odvratna.i to je to.bas bi ju vidla da se radi o njenom djetetu.rekla je bila da ona u ovom slucaju nemora postupit po haskoj konvenciji da bi ona odlucila da djete ostaje u njemackoj,jer je on kao njemac.
gamad
gade mi se svi.njemci narocito

----------


## lucky day

vibramdasene zali,koliko god nevjerojatno...
a da je sudstvo takvo u njemackoj nisam znala... katastrofa!!!
izdrzi, nikiva
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## jassi

mila drzi se, ne mogu ti reci koliko mi je tesko............jedva cekam da ju zagrliS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## trinity

ajme....meni je cijela ova prica prestrasna, ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je....
stalno cekam neke lijepe vijesti, nadala sam se da si vec sa svojom curicom i sad sam razocarana i ogorcena tim sudstvom...
nadam se da ce sto prije ova prica dobiti happy end i da  tvoja curica nece biti previse istraumatizirana zbog svega

----------


## VedranaV

Nikiva, kako je?

----------


## Nikiva

evo me.
nemam nikakve dobre novosti.
on se naravno zalio i sad je to otislo na visi sud.
oni su mu dali rok do 10.8. da dostavi dokaze.samo neznam za kaj dokaze.neznam vise ko je tu lud.niko mi vise nemoze rec da je to realno i logicno.
neznam vise kaj da radim
11.8. zasjedaju tri suca koja odlucuju o njegovoj zalbi
samo neznam ko ima pravo drzat vec vise od pola godine odvojeno od njene mame.s tim vise kaj ja imam od suda koje je i jedini nadlezan da odlucuje sa kim ce ona biti, a sa kim ne,odluku da ce ona zivjeti samnom.jer po medunarodnom pravu nadlezan je sud u hr.
onda imam presudu njemackog suda koji kaze da se ona hitno mora vratit meni da ju ja mogu odvest natrag u hr.
znaci imam sve, al u biti ko da nemam nista.
jer njemu stalno i stalno davaju neke nove mogucnosti da opravda svoj postupak.jer on je naravno njihov drzavljanin, a oni mu slijepo vjeruju.on da veli da je nebo ljubicasto, oni bi u to povjerovali.jer je on njihov drzavljanin.
neznam, neznam..
a kaj je najgore sad su svi na godisnjem..i moj odvjetnik, i ti suci,,,svi
i jel ima ko kakvu pametnu ideju?kom da se vise obratim? 

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nikiva

evo me.
nemam nikakve dobre novosti.
on se naravno zalio i sad je to otislo na visi sud.
oni su mu dali rok do 10.8. da dostavi dokaze.samo neznam za kaj dokaze.neznam vise ko je tu lud.niko mi vise nemoze rec da je to realno i logicno.
neznam vise kaj da radim
11.8. zasjedaju tri suca koja odlucuju o njegovoj zalbi
samo neznam ko ima pravo drzat vec vise od pola godine odvojeno od njene mame.s tim vise kaj ja imam od suda koje je i jedini nadlezan da odlucuje sa kim ce ona biti, a sa kim ne,odluku da ce ona zivjeti samnom.jer po medunarodnom pravu nadlezan je sud u hr.
onda imam presudu njemackog suda koji kaze da se ona hitno mora vratit meni da ju ja mogu odvest natrag u hr.
znaci imam sve, al u biti ko da nemam nista.
jer njemu stalno i stalno davaju neke nove mogucnosti da opravda svoj postupak.jer on je naravno njihov drzavljanin, a oni mu slijepo vjeruju.on da veli da je nebo ljubicasto, oni bi u to povjerovali.jer je on njihov drzavljanin.
neznam, neznam..
a kaj je najgore sad su svi na godisnjem..i moj odvjetnik, i ti suci,,,svi
i jel ima ko kakvu pametnu ideju?kom da se vise obratim? 

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nikiva

slucajno dva puta isto

----------


## VedranaV

Ajme kako mi je žao   :Sad:  .

Ne znam stvarno kome da se obratiš. Pravobraniteljici za djecu jesi? Novinarima? Oni će naći pravu adresu, nadam se.

----------


## tweety

čitam i ne vjerujem.
da ti imam što pametno reći bi, ali nemam pa šutim.
čini mi se kao da bi ja već davno nekog sravnila s cestom, eto takvu želju ova tvoja priča budi u meni  :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

podsjseca me na pricu uz novina kad je bm oteo zeni dvoje djece iz bosne i odveoih u libiju (ili  neku drugu arapsku zemlju) gdje djeca nakon razvoda po zakonu automatski pripadaju muzu i njegovoj obitelji... nista nije mogla... a ne sjecam se da je hr nesto poduzela...
ali da se slicno dogadja sa njemackom ne mogu vjerovati...
 :Mad:

----------


## lucky day

nikiva, nemoj dopustiti da te slome, iskopaj snagu iz sebe iz ljubavi prema svojoj kcerkici i drzi se  :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Ne vjerujem.   :Sad:  

Kada ti se odvjetnik vraća sa godišnjeg? I tko ga zamjenjuje? To što je odvjetnik na godišnjem, ne znači da je spor u mirovanju. Zovi odvjetničku kancelariju. 

I želim ti svu snagu ovog svijeta. I kao što ti kaže potpis: Pravda je spora ali dostižna.

----------


## Nikiva

odvjetnik mi je na godisnjem ovaj tjedan.mogu doc do njega u ponedjeljak.

----------


## mamma san

Barem nešto... :/

----------


## buby

jooj
~~~~ ~~~~~~ ~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

Mislim stvarno  :shock: ...nemam riječi
Šaljem ti jedan veliki virtualni zagrljaj i svu snagu ovog svijeta da sve to izdržiš i konačno zagrliš svoju curicu.  :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

dobila sam sve...i konacnu presudu i nalog za ovrhu i sve...
i danas u 3 smo se nasli blizu njegove kuce jedan iz centra za socijalnu skrb,dva iz policije i ova kaj radi ovrhu..
i dodu oni kod njega i stoje ispred kuce,on ne otvara pol sata i nakon toga glupi svabi zakljuce da njega nema doma i oni svi odu jer im sutkinja u nalogu nije napisala da smiju provalit u stan...
i sad opet cekam do ponedjeljka da vidim kaj ce se gospoda sutkinja odlucit...
ovo je sve vec preuzasno i prestrasno...
mislim da bi mogla nekog ubit bez  problema...samo neznam kog...njega ili sve ove zbog kojih sve skupa ovo traje 7 punih mjeseci..
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Poslid

Ne mogu vjerovati  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ja ti se stvarno divim, kao još nisi prolupala.

----------


## irenas

Samo još malo strpljenja i grlit ćeš svoju curicu.Pratim tvoju priču odpočetka i svaki put me zaboli želudac.
Sretno   :Love:  a za sutkinju  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Joe

Nikiva, drži se, ne mogu zamisliti kako ti je... ali još malo pa gotovo  :Love:

----------


## petrić

Napokon su stavri barem papirnato rješene. Već mi je blesavo govoriti stvari koje i sama znaš, samo strpljenja i strpljenja. Ne može to dugo potrajati. I, kad bolje razmisliš, sigurno ne želiš da se ovrha nad djetetom provodi na silu, to bi vam donjelo samo nove traume. Draga, samo hrabro, nadomak ste cilja!!!   :Love:

----------


## Arwen

ajme meni,svaka ti čast ja mislim da bi već prolupala
puuuuno   :Love:

----------


## ninochka

za ne vjerovat!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ja sam ti u zagrebu pa zovni kad hoćeš   :Love:

----------


## Nikiva

> za ne vjerovat!   
> 
> ja sam ti u zagrebu pa zovni kad hoćeš



moze.ja sam trenutno u njemackoj,nadam se ne jos dugo,pa se javim

----------


## pcelica

Nikiva, nadam se da ćeš danas grliti svoje zlato.   :Love:  

Evo vibrica:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunda

Nadam se da je danas konačno osvanuo dan kada ćeš zagrliti i odvesti kući svoju curicu. Vibram iz sve snage i iz srca da bude tako   :Love:

----------


## petrić

Nikiva, jel' danas dan kad ovaj topic završava s happy endom!?   :Kiss:

----------


## Larita

nadam se da ste skupa i da se zato danas ne javljaš...    :Love:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tweety

Nadam se da ste zagrljene, skupa s bebom i ostatkom familije, na putu za doma.

----------


## maria71

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Arwen

ima li novosti?
vibrrrram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## ivory

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Darijae

^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
puno vibri za to da je tvoj   :Saint:  već s tobom

----------


## mamasch

slučajno sam naletila na ovaj razgovor i....

s knedlom u grlu preostaje mi da pošaljem Nikivi i njezinoj hrabroj dječici veliku pusu hrabrilicu i puno vibri za konačno ujedinjenje nevjerojatne mame i dječice


ne mogu si ni zamisliti kroz šta prolazite....

volimo vas   :Heart:  

Nikiva, kad mogneš javi seeeeeee

----------


## MIJA 32

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## petrić

nikiva, gdje si? Nadam se da ste zajedno!!!!!

----------

